# Roady 2 in my MINI Cooper S



## DaveTinNY (Nov 8, 2004)

Just proud to show it off.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Nice!

So how do you like your Mini?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

DaveTinNY said:


> Just proud to show it off.


Looks great! Thanks for sharing. Does the passenger bang their knee on the unit?


----------



## DaveTinNY (Nov 8, 2004)

Thanks! 
A: Hands down, the supercharged MINI is the best car I've ever driven (24 years of driving) and I get ~30MPG... It handles like a go kart and your nerves will give out before the car loses grip of the road on those curves.  I actually LOVE driving to and from work. My 46 mile one way commute is no longer a hassle.
B: There is more room inside the MINI than my '02 Jeep Wrangler. A 6'8" person can drive it with ease. I'm 6'1" and if I put the seat all the way back I can't easily reach the pedals. Passengers have no problem with the Roady2 where it is.


----------



## Red Dwarf (Aug 25, 2002)

You know you can install a module in the boot and use the stock radio to get XM. A whole lot less clutter. It would cost you about $250. It's dead easy to do and no drilling. Can be installed in 10 minutes. Song info is displayed on the radio.


----------



## IowaStateFan (Jan 11, 2006)

DaveTinNY said:


> I actually LOVE driving to and from work. My 46 mile one way commute is no longer a hassle.


I'll bet  . Just adding XM made my 30 mile commute the best part of my day and I drive a Hyundai Elantra. I can't imagine how much fun it would be driving a Mini Cooper.


----------

